# Someone got a bargain, oceanfront Kauai, 2 bedroom



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 12, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380248788848&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

This was an incredible deal, oceanfront, deeded to unit G17.  

I emailed the seller to find out the unit #, then I watched the auction as it closed for $1.00.  Buyer gets use this year and must pay 2010 MF's, but still an incredible deal.  If the seller would have reserved New Year's week, I would probably have bid, because I could probably have rented it.  

It's hard to resist these auctions.  Rick is always involved in our purchases, and he wanted to bid on this one, but it was me who said we shouldn't.   I feel somewhat good about that decision, but then again, I am not entirely sure.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 12, 2010)

*Argghhh!*

I know! I told Ian (who refused to let me bid on it) and he said, "you should have bid. How much do you think that we could have gotten it for?"

Sometimes he does not have a clue! So frustrating!

elaine


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 12, 2010)

*What a free fall for Marriott in nearly every area*

Sure looks like the steep decline in resale prices predicted for Marriott  Wyndham units, as well as most others, is playing out. I don't think it is the result of any grand design by Marriott to devalue resales but they sure aren't trying to boost them either. Wyndham HAS a grand plan to kill off resale 

Marriott in the pat 3-4 years has also spiraled down an incredibly steep path from one of the most respected names in timeshare with a loyal (and defending of their ownerships) base, resorts that were often used as the standard for quality, resale prices far above the average (but still 50% or more loss from retail) and customer service rivaling fine hotels but in a timeshare environment.  

Now we see a group that has multiple resorts with owners groups up in arms over management tactics, spiraling fees, loss of owner good will, resorts with questionable quality and possibly inadequate reserves, new systems for sales and use that seem both confusing and unappealing to a large portion of existing owners and a resale value tanking like the notorious Wyndham free fall. 

Has there ever been this big a negative turn around by a major player? This is NOT the Marriott I saw back in the late 90's who sold what could only be called premium resorts with little pressure and, for timeshare sales, class. You just knew you were dealing with an organization self assured in what they had to offer, how it was sold and why it was a value.  Only Disney came close to that level of quiet confidence.  

Now they seem bound to degrade weeks and resales while pressuring sales of points.  They have walked away from in house resales as the model doesn't fit the grand new plan. The management side has been running up ever increasing fees and squashing attempts of owners to rein them in. This is a new Marriott that I really don't care for.  Too much Westgate and not enough Hilton/DVC going on recently. Hopefully they have a plan and it will settle down but I bet they are closer to the Wyndham mantra to "bury resale" than DVC's at least minimal support for it.

NOTE: Corrected in referencing the original resort as a Marriott  - it is in fact a Wyndham. Hard to keep them all straight sometimes. Thanks for the correction Denise.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 12, 2010)

John - the auction was for Wyndham Pahio Kauai Beach Villas.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 12, 2010)

We own at this resort and love it, but it isn't a strong rental - probably because it's relatively unknown outside the TS world.  The first year we owned it, we didn't have any more vacation time and I tried to rent it (for just enough to cover the MF) for the whole summer and didn't get any takers - I ended up depositing it.  And that was before the economy got bad, too.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 12, 2010)

Here's another one, that ends tomorrow.  Unit says F9, but a full-on oceanview can be reserved when making your reservation, depending on check-in day.  Note this one gets a free 2010 banked week, too.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290452413837&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 12, 2010)

Dave, these are all temptations for me, but I keep remembering I can get Shearwater with RCI Points, so that keeps me from bidding.  

Denise, a New Year's week on Kauai is EASY to rent.  I rented at least 8 Bali Hai week 52's over the years.  We own several Bali Hai and rarely stay there, and when we do, it's only a few days.  The Bali Hai are all in points now.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 12, 2010)

I was going to bid on this week, but I already own oceanfront at KBV, and I have my eye on another auction instead.  If you're looking for oceanfront at KBV, this is a fantastic auction.

According to the Seller, (and he assured me the ad as written is correct), this is a fixed week that is allowed to float within the resort.  I called KBV and asked about that.  They told me they do have some deeds that are technically fixed, but that do float within the resort, depending on availability.  If the owner does nothing, it automatically reserves week 52.  But if they want to use another week instead, they'll let them release the week 52 reservation in favor of another week.  So it's roughly as convenient as a full floating week.  And it's oceanfront, with a free banked 2010 week.  What's not to love?

Dave


----------



## akp (Jul 12, 2010)

*Arghh!*

Damn you, tempters and temptresses!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 12, 2010)

akp said:


> Damn you, tempters and temptresses!



This is a difficult time for timeshare addicts, isn't it?  :rofl: 

For that person to get a 2 bed oceanfront, annual week for $1.00 bid, I was jealous!  But if I had bid and won it for $1.00, I would have regretted the decision, because we might not make use of it.  Tough choice.  Really tough, but I know in my heart of hearts that Shearwater is my true love.   

Okay, that was really corny, and I hope Rick doesn't get jealous.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hawaii is dead right now, parents are on Maui staying at some place in Kaanapali and there's literally nobody there.

Mexico, Florida, Arizona, California...everyone can drive there.   Sure it might be a long way to travel with a family but it can be done...Hawaii is either a boat (highly highly unlikely) or an airplane.

I wouldn't bid on KBV anyway (unless you were just using it as a trader), it is the red-headed step child of the Pahio resorts.   Some people like it's central location but if you can't really swim at the beach...it's not worth it.   And yes I know Shearwater, KeK, and Bali Hai are not on the ocean either but they're not listed as oceanfront too.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 12, 2010)

rifleman69 said:


> Hawaii is dead right now, parents are on Maui staying at some place in Kaanapali and there's literally nobody there.
> 
> Mexico, Florida, Arizona, California...everyone can drive there.   Sure it might be a long way to travel with a family but it can be done...Hawaii is either a boat (highly highly unlikely) or an airplane.
> 
> I wouldn't bid on KBV anyway (unless you were just using it as a trader), it is the red-headed step child of the Pahio resorts.   Some people like it's central location but if you can't really swim at the beach...it's not worth it.   And yes I know Shearwater, KeK, and Bali Hai are not on the ocean either but they're not listed as oceanfront too.




Interesting opinion.  I never considered that being able to swim in front of the resort was an indicator of quality.  I personally really like the idea that the very walkable beach in front of KBV, and for several miles north and south of it, is virtually deserted all the time.  If I want a swimmable beach, and the associated crowds, I'll go there instead.  There are a lot of Big Island resorts that command high prices, that may be right on the water, but they have no beach at all.  Different strokes, I guess.  

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 12, 2010)

I am not sure why you say you can't swim there?  We certainly do, and there is a gorgeous, wide, sandy beach!  But the fabulous view is what makes this resort for us!

Pictures:

Views from our lanai - G5.






Swimmable beach just a few steps down the beach.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 13, 2010)

Ok, so the auction ended. Six bids, ending at $53.  Did a Tugger get it?  Hope so!

Dave


----------



## NEGreyhound (Jul 14, 2010)

*wooda, coulda, shooda*

I bid $52 thinking it would go much higher at the end. Had it set up to bid higher and went to supper. Must have clicked the wrong button because it sold for $53 and my bid never registered.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 14, 2010)

NEGreyhound said:


> I bid $52 thinking it would go much higher at the end. Had it set up to bid higher and went to supper. Must have clicked the wrong button because it sold for $53 and my bid never registered.




Dang!  I hate it when that happens.  There is another auction at the moment for a one bedroom, two bath oceanview unit, (erroneously listed as a 1br/1ba unit), but the fees are higher, and the seller wants to be reimbursed for 2010 maintenance fees.  If you really want to own oceanview at KBV, this would be worth it.

Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 14, 2010)

To insure you will get it, be willing to bid what you want to pay.  I bid $1,250 on a 2 bedroom ski week at our Colorado resort just last night, and I won it for $152.50.  I use ezsniper.  

Denise, that view makes me wish I had bid on that 2 bed, unit G17 that closed a few days ago.  

It's truly a difficult time for those of us who love timeshare and see these bargains.  I cannot buy anymore weeks.  It's getting ridiculous.  :rofl:


----------



## weh8625 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Free KBV*

Here's another listing for KBV:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Pahio-Kauai-Bea...md=ViewItem&pt=Timeshares&hash=item3f017200cd

And if you win they'll give you another timeshare for free.
They currently have 4 more KBV weeks you could select from for your free unit.

I just bought one from this seller and opted for a cheap maintenance fee week Gold Crown resort closer to home (not in Hawaii).


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 16, 2010)

That auction is for Bldg. D, which is not ocean front.  The units are labeled A - H, with A being the farthest from the ocean.  Only SOME units in Bldg. F, G, and H are ocean front.  D faces the lagoon or the parking lot.  *MAP*


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 16, 2010)

This auction is for a 1br/2ba oceanview unit in F building.  

Dave

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370405997554&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## LisaH (Jul 16, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Only SOME units in Bldg. F, G, and H are ocean front. *MAP*





BMWguynw said:


> This auction is for a 1br/2ba oceanview unit in F building.
> 
> Dave
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370405997554&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Which units in F building are considered oceanfront?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 16, 2010)

LisaH said:


> Which units in F building are considered oceanfront?



Only the ones on the ocean side of the Bldg. - and not all of them.  Many are privately owned condos.

1 Bdm. OF
G5
G1
F18
F16
F14
F5
F3
F1

2 bdm. OF 
H10
H9
H8
H2
G17
G14
G13
G12
G11
F11
F9
F8


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 16, 2010)

LisaH said:


> Which units in F building are considered oceanfront?



Lisa, if you check the map link Denise posted above, and see her breakdown of which owned units are considered oceanview, you're already ahead of the game.  

There are three types of "views" at KBV - garden view, lagoon view, and ocean view.  If you own garden view, you're looking at the parking lot.  If you own lagoon view, you get a variety of views that basically look at the lagoons central to the resort.  Oceanview is (obviously) looking toward the ocean, and some units have a better view than others, due to the placement of the buildings.  But you don't have to stay in the unit you own - in fact, it'd be a slim chance that you ever would stay in the one you own.  Someone else is probably already ahead of you in line.  Assignments are made by the view type that you own, and the day of the week you check in.

When you make your reservation at the resort you can ask for a specific unit or building that you'd like.  Oceanview is oceanview, regardless of what you own.  For example, I own F5, but have only stayed in G building.  KBV Owner Services staff can explain how it all works.  

There are a couple of auctions on eBay right now for oceanview units. One is reported as a 1br/1ba, which would be a garden view unit, (all the 1ba units are garden view), but the seller says it's F3, which is a 1br/2ba oceanview unit.  That auction is http://cgi.ebay.com/HAWAII-BEACH-PA...md=ViewItem&pt=Timeshares&hash=item5888b20c0e

Dave


----------



## LisaH (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks Denise and Dave. The ebay oceanfront weeks at this resort are very tempting...


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 17, 2010)

LisaH said:


> Thanks Denise and Dave. The ebay oceanfront weeks at this resort are very tempting...



Stay there once and you'll know why.  

Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 20, 2010)

The one I posted in the OP is re-listed, so apparently someone decided that $1.00 was too much for a 2 bedroom in unit #G17.  

So tempting.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 20, 2010)

OK - I'm taking bets on whether Cindy bids on this.  I'm giving 2:1 odds that she WILL!  :hysterical:

Cindy - I thought you were staying off ebay?


----------



## rifleman69 (Jul 21, 2010)

$1145 is way too expensive for maintenance fees for a resort like KBV.   One can do much better.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 21, 2010)

Rifleman have you ever stayed there?  We own far more expensive timeshares,  but KBV is our favorite resort.  The ocean front views are unbelievable.  Is the MF less at Bali Hai?

Did you know that Tuggers rate KBV higher than Bali Hai?  

KBV is ranked 8th on Kauai, and Bali Hai is ranked 16th...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 21, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Did you know that Tuggers rate KBV higher than Bali Hai?
> 
> KBV is ranked 8th on Kauai, and Bali Hai is ranked 16th...


That, of course, presumes that the rankings have any significance.  And I think the mushy residues of paper plate clogging my dishwasher drain have more practical value than do the numeric rankings of resorts.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 21, 2010)

On second thought.  KBV really is an awful place and I made a terrible mistake buying there.  None of you should buy there and compete with me for reservations!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 21, 2010)

The 2 bed/ 2 bath in G17 sold again a little while ago for $1, and I didn't bid.  

Love the resort, only the oceanfront units, much better than Bali Hai, and we own Bali Hai, which we converted to Wyndham points.  Rick and I walked along that sandy beach in front of Kauai Beach Villas and commented that G and H are the best buildings, so anything we got there would be ideal.    

But we own too many timeshare weeks and points.  One day we could regret owning this much timeshare, so I hesitate to buy any more.  We bought the one week we have always, always wanted in Colorado, and we own enough RCI Points to get Shearwater for any date we would want, two consecutive weeks, too.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 21, 2010)

Cindy - Is Bali Hai on the beach?  How much is the MF?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 21, 2010)

Bali Hai is inland, very close to Shearwater, but there aren't many units have even a peek of an oceanview from that distance.  

The newer units are really nice, but the older ones need updating, in my opinion.  I don't care about Shearwater updates and hope they never get Gold Crown back.  Some people ONLY want GC, and we don't care about that.


----------



## Jaybee (Jul 21, 2010)

OK, Rickandcind....I'll blame you.  Now I have one, too, and I'm a bit boggled.  
I came in here to say how jazzed I was about getting a week at the Kauai Coast for Nov. next year, from SFX, and I saw your post.  I was curious, and went to look..."just look".  How was I to know the seller had put another on up for bid?  It sounded good, and Denise loves it there, so how bad could it be, and I was sure my high bid of $1.25 wouldn't go anywhere.  Well, I got it...for $1 + a bunch. We can't even use it this year, but having trouble accepting I'd have such good luck, I'm wondering if there's something going on at the resort that I don't want to know about.
Anyhow...we now have a hawaii resort, which I said I'd never buy, with those high maint. fees.  So much for that.
So, we're off on a new adventure. Oh!  Wait!  The seller told me the unit is G-17.  Wonder how many of those there are?  LOL!  Jean



rickandcindy23 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380248788848&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> This was an incredible deal, oceanfront, deeded to unit G17.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 22, 2010)

Jaybee said:


> Anyhow...we now have a hawaii resort, which I said I'd never buy, with those high maint. fees.  So much for that.
> So, we're off on a new adventure. Oh!  Wait!  The seller told me the unit is G-17.  Wonder how many of those there are?  LOL!  Jean



Congratulations, Jean.  I own at the same resort.  There is nothing going on you don't know about.  it's a wonderful place to stay, and well worth owning.  The first time you wake up to that glorious Kauai sunrise right outside your door, and you walk down the MILES of empty sandy beach, you'll know why KBV is a great place to own.

Here is a link to a resort map.  You own in G building, which is closest to the ocean.  http://www.beachvillaskauai.com/kbv_map2.html


Yes, the MFs seem a bit steep, but consider you're paying less than $170 a night for a 1000sf two bedroom unit right on the beach.  The hotel next door charges between $300 and $400 a night for a 300sf studio with a lousy view.  You're miles ahead.

Relax and enjoy the ride.  And congratulations on your excellent purchase!

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 22, 2010)

Ahhh ... congratulations, Jean.

Now what you want to do is get an Alaska Airlines VISA that will get you a $99 companion fare round trip tickets each year.  Use that to fly into Lihue.

I am totally of the school that owning in Hawai'i doesn't make sense because of the MFs, unless you find a place that you like and want to return to year after year.  Having an ocean front unit at KBV certainly meets that strategy.  KBV was one of the properties we looked at in Hawai'i before we settled on Po'ipu.  I almost bought a second week there a couple of years later.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 22, 2010)

Congratulations, Jean!  You are going to love it!  I promise!   

I am going to send you a pm with the secret owner's handshake.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 22, 2010)

Congratulations, Jean! You will not regret it to be right on the ocean and I agree with Steve to get the Alaska CC going too. We are so happy that they are flying to the Hawaiian Islands now as we like this airline.

What a fantastic deal!!!!!!!!  It's a real good time for buying a timeshare on the beach and it may get better yet but not so good for the seller who bought direct from a developer. It really hurts.


----------



## jacknsara (Jul 22, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> ... Now what you want to do is get an Alaska Airlines VISA that will get you a $99 companion fare round trip tickets each year.  Use that to fly into Lihue.   ...


Aloha Jean,
Steve is right. We've been doing that for a few years - over the year end break.  No blackout dates.  
BTW - assuming you deposit it in RCI, it trades great
Jack


----------



## linsj (Jul 22, 2010)

Jaybee said:


> Well, I got it...for $1 + a bunch.



Congratulations! You beat my record of buying a unit for $3.


----------



## tombo (Jul 22, 2010)

I used to own a blg G 2 bed unit and all I can say is you did great. I sold my even year week 2 years ago for $1000's, and the person who bought it from me was thrilled to get another ocean front unit (he already owned an every odd year bldg G).


Hawaii is soooo far from the east coast that we decided that going there every other year wouldn't work for us, but I almost outbid you on this one anyway. I really miss that view. We went in February and watched whales breach from our balcony each morning as we ate breakfast, and if we returned before dark we would watch them before dark too. The beach is uncrowded and you can walk a long way. The only downside is the pool is small, but that view from the deck is unforgettable. The rooms are very large and unlike many Hawaii resorts it has Air Conditioning (yes you often need it). The resort is centrally located making it easy to get to the south or north and back again, close to Wal Mart and downtown, and close to the airport.

I promised my wife I would not buy another timeshare anywhere for any price because we own way more than we can use, but I almost outbid you and faced her wrath (I almost bid $101). I would rather stay ocean front here than any timeshare on Kauai incluing Shearwater because from KBV you can walk the beach and swim in the ocean every day (great views from Shearwater but no beach access). Congrats!


----------



## debs494 (Jul 22, 2010)

*selling the use or the deed?*

Dave,  

I'm new to the forum.  I looked at your link to Ebay...are they selling the unit & deed or is it just a week use of their unit?   




BMWguynw said:


> Here's another one, that ends tomorrow.  Unit says F9, but a full-on oceanview can be reserved when making your reservation, depending on check-in day.  Note this one gets a free 2010 banked week, too.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290452413837&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 22, 2010)

debs494 said:


> Dave,
> 
> I'm new to the forum.  I looked at your link to Ebay...are they selling the unit & deed or is it just a week use of their unit?



Sorry, I just saw your question, and bidding has already ended for the item.  Someone got another two bedroom oceanview unit for only $53.  These deals are amazing!

Deb, to answer your question:  It was a sales auction.  So yes, they were selling the unit and deed.  The buyer also got a free 2010 week's use.  Killer deal.

Don't give up.  There are other auctions still happening at KBV on eBay right now.  Keep looking.

Dave


----------



## Jaybee (Jul 22, 2010)

Dave. Denise, Steve, Emmy...to all of you who have offered congratulations and information, and advice, I thank you profusely.  You've all made me feel so much better about my purchase.  Now I can hardly wait to go there.  I'm hoping I can get a week next year at either end of our week Nov 6-13 at Kauai Coast.  That would really be perfect.  
You guys are the best.
I'm not sure I consider the 2010 week "free", since I paid the MF, and probably won't be able to do anything with it, but even so, I think I got a great deal, and I owe it all to Tuggers.  
One other thing..I have a bunch of miles with AAL (94,000), and my DH has 38,000, which we'll be using for next year, so I'm thinking I'd be smart to take your advice and get an Alaska card now to start building miles with them, right?  Thanks all...  Jean


----------



## cdn_traveler (Jul 22, 2010)

Congrats Jean on a steal of a deal!    

We bought our even year deed back in 2009, and we paid 763X more than you did for your every year deed.
Finally stayed at KBV and stayed in our deeded unit G12 this May.  Oceanfront at KBV was worth it!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 22, 2010)

I am so glad a TUGger got it.  I was hoping someone wise here would see this incredible deal.  Ocean view is a must for a purchase on Kauai, and you aren't going to believe this place!  You have to believe it to see it.  

Jean, you are lucky to have gotten it, even though you bid not to get it.  

If you cannot use it this year, you can always bank it, if you have to.  Last-minute airfare isn't too bad.  I have been so happy with my bargains, waiting until the few weeks before our flight.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 22, 2010)

Jaybee said:


> One other thing..I have a bunch of miles with AAL (94,000), and my DH has 38,000, which we'll be using for next year, so I'm thinking I'd be smart to take your advice and get an Alaska card now to start building miles with them, right?  Thanks all...  Jean



Just be aware that I don't think you can use the Companion fare ticket with a FF miles redemption.  But unless you generate a huge number of miles on the card or do a significant amount of other flying, you probably won't yield enough miles to fly to get FF awards to Hawai'i every year.  So the Companion fare should still work for you.

The years when you can get to Hawai'i using FF miles, you can burn the companion fare on another trip.  We often wind up using ours to get to Mexico.

Also bear in mind that the Companion Fare coupon is valid only on itineraries that are 100% Alaska/Horizon.  If you want an award itinerary that uses partner airlines, then you have to use FF miles.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 22, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Just be aware that I don't think you can use the Companion fare ticket with a FF miles redemption.  But unless you generate a huge number of miles on the card or do a significant amount of other flying, you probably won't yield enough miles to fly to get FF awards to Hawai'i every year.  So the Companion fare should still work for you.
> 
> The years when you can get to Hawai'i using FF miles, you can burn the companion fare on another trip.  We often wind up using ours to get to Mexico.
> 
> Also bear in mind that the Companion Fare coupon is valid only on itineraries that are 100% Alaska/Horizon.  If you want an award itinerary that uses partner airlines, then you have to use FF miles.




Steve, I think the companion fare only requires you to buy an equal ticket in some fashion.  So they could use "cash plus miles" to get a ticket, then use the companion fare to match that first ticket.  Worth confirming that option with Alaska Airlines to be sure.  That way they could use up some FF miles, anyway.

We don't want to waste it, so use the card to buy one First Class ticket nonstop from Seattle to Lihue, then the $99 companion fare to get an equal one.  We get two First Class seats for a little over half price.  Buying far enough in advance to get the best deal will go a long way to reducing airfare costs.  

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 22, 2010)

Dave - so you can use the $99 companion fare for FC, if the first ticket purchased is FC?  Do you recall what your total cost was?


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 22, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Dave - so you can use the $99 companion fare for FC, if the first ticket purchased is FC?  Do you recall what your total cost was?



Yep.  That's how we go every time.  Buy one, get a matching ticket for $99 plus tax.  I don't remember exact numbers offhand, (I'm at work and don't have records with me), but I'm thinking in May it worked out to be something like $700 per seat, all-in.  I can give you specifics later on.

We've also used it for an open-jaw from SEA to KOA, returning LIH to SEA.  Buy an interisland hop from KOA to LIH, and it all ties up to be a two-island trip for a little more than one round trip airfare.

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 22, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> Steve, I think the companion fare only requires you to buy an equal ticket in some fashion.  So they could use "cash plus miles" to get a ticket, then use the companion fare to match that first ticket.  Worth confirming that option with Alaska Airlines to be sure.  That way they could use up some FF miles, anyway.
> 
> We don't want to waste it, so use the card to buy one First Class ticket nonstop from Seattle to Lihue, then the $99 companion fare to get an equal one.  We get two First Class seats for a little over half price.  Buying far enough in advance to get the best deal will go a long way to reducing airfare costs.
> 
> Dave


From the usage terms for the Companion Certificate at the Alaska Air web site:



> *Discount:* Valid for one $99 USD Companion Ticket when traveling with another passenger on a paid airfare. Both passengers must be booked in the same itinerary, at the same fare, traveling together, and ticketed at the same time. Valid for round-trip or one-way travel. Valid on published fares. Not applicable to Mileage Plan Award Reservations, Alaska Airlines Vacation packages, tour or contract fares.
> …
> 
> *Combinability:* Not valid with any other discounts, including Discount Codes, coupons, discount programs, MyAccount online discount, or other arrangements.



I haven't investigated looking into using one with a cash + miles ticketing situation. It's not clear to me if that would be considered a "Mileage Plan Award Reservation" or not.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 22, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Dave - so you can use the $99 companion fare for FC, if the first ticket purchased is FC?  Do you recall what your total cost was?


What Dave said.  If you want to get  maximum dollar value with your certificate, use it to buy a first class ticket during a popular travel time.  Of course, the full fare ticket you purchase will also be more expensive, but that's how you get the most value. It works particularly well when a person is limited to traveling only during peak travel periods.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 22, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I haven't investigated looking into using one with a cash + miles ticketing situation. It's not clear to me if that would be considered a "Mileage Plan Award Reservation" or not.



Ok, so I guess the cash plus miles option is out, because that does fall under the "Mileage Plan Award Reservation."  Thanks, Steve.

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 22, 2010)

Darn!  If you could use miles for half the first ticket, you could get two FC tix for about $800 + 37,500 mi.

I am far to cheap to pay for even one FC ticket, when we can fly in steerage for points only!


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 22, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Darn!  If you could use miles for half the first ticket, you could get two FC tix for about $800 + 37,500 mi.



LOL!  That's probably exactly why they don't do it.  

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 22, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> Ok, so I guess the cash plus miles option is out, because that does fall under the "Mileage Plan Award Reservation."  Thanks, Steve.
> 
> Dave



Yeah - I checked at MyAlaskaAir.  The miles + cash option is only accessible via the Mileage Plan Award menu option.  And when you select that option, the option to apply a discount code isn't available.


----------



## Jaybee (Jul 22, 2010)

Lots of good advice & ideas here.  Thanks again for all the help. Steve, I don't think we've ever used miles for an award ticket.  We've just used them to upgrade to first.
Dave, I'll have to go back and read your post again, about using a companion ticket to help with another first class ticket.  
CDN_traveler, I appreciate hearing about your experience with KBV, too.  I'm feeling better and better about it, and think I was very lucky.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 22, 2010)

Jaybee said:


> Dave, I'll have to go back and read your post again, about using a companion ticket to help with another first class ticket.



Jean - the companion ticket is pretty straightforward.

You buy one ticket, you get a second identical ticket for a $99 fare.  Airport and security fees are added to that.

It doesn't make any difference what the fare is for the first ticket or what class of travel; the fare for the second ticket will be $99.

***

Both passengers have to travel on identical itineraries, both tickets must be purchased at the same time, and all flights must be on Alaska or Horizon (or Penair if for some reason you want to fly to Dutch Harbor).


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 23, 2010)

Hubby is a fan of AAL, having done several fishing trips to Alaska.  So we've used the companion fare a few times.  Will have to re-think for next Fall to HI vs. using UA.  (Though I have a bunch of UA that will expire next year if we don't use them.)

And, to Jean, congrats!  I have been salivating about this but just couldn't pull the trigger due to the m/f.  Though I know for your purchase price (ha ha) it was more than worth it.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 23, 2010)

Believe it or not, this is a very average MF for Hawaii....where everything is more expensive.  My MF at the Westin Maui is $2,346.36!   And no, I'm not happy about it - it's doubled since 2002.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jul 23, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Rifleman have you ever stayed there?  We own far more expensive timeshares,  but KBV is our favorite resort.  The ocean front views are unbelievable.  Is the MF less at Bali Hai?
> 
> Did you know that Tuggers rate KBV higher than Bali Hai?
> 
> KBV is ranked 8th on Kauai, and Bali Hai is ranked 16th...




Tuggers ratings?      Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jul 23, 2010)

Alaska Credit Card is nice, but it's also nice having a spouse who's MVP Gold (and almost 75K for the year)...free upgrades to FC is a nice perk.   Only thing that sucks is that there is no direct flight from PDX to Lihue with Alaska, you have to head south or north to get there.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 23, 2010)

rifleman69 said:


> Tuggers ratings?      Whatever floats your boat.



It floats my boat!     I turn to the TUG reviews first, whenever I am considering a trade or purchase.  It's a wealth of info., written by TS owners - what is more valid than that?

You own in the same group - Pahio Bali Hai, which has a similar MF and barely has a glimpse of the ocean.  So how does it compare to KBV?


----------



## rifleman69 (Jul 23, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> It floats my boat!     I turn to the TUG reviews first, whenever I am considering a trade or purchase.  It's a wealth of info., written by TS owners - what is more valid than that?
> 
> You own in the same group - Pahio Bali Hai, which has a similar MF and barely has a glimpse of the ocean.  So how does it compare to KBV?




Like I said, whatever floats your boat.   I'll take Bali Hai and an actual swimming pool...not to mention location.     :hysterical:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 23, 2010)

rifleman, how is the new pool at Bali Hai?  I saw the start about 16 months ago and have no idea if they finished that clubhouse/ restaurant and pool.  I think it had a lazy river going in.  That would be great.  

The older pool was very small and was pretty, but it was very busy the last time we stayed at Bali Hai.  

We usually don't use the pools.  I have to admit to never being in the pool at Shearwater, in any of our stays there.  Rick hasn't either.  Resort swimming pools aren't important to use, but views are.  We do use the hot tub at Shearwater in the early evenings.  

But if they have a lazy river at Bali Hai, I will be there!

BTW, maintenance fees at Bali Hai, 2 bedroom, are $964, I believe.  The resort has been "developing" for so long, I see those fees going way up when the developer is gone.  I hope Wyndham is constantly selling, because I don't want our fees to be at the level of Point at Poipu.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 23, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> rifleman, how is the new pool at Bali Hai?  I saw the start about 16 months ago and have no idea if they finished that clubhouse/ restaurant and pool.  I think it had a lazy river going in.  That would be great.



Isn't that where the KBV assessment money and big MF increase was "redirected" a few years ago - to pay for the new pool at Bali Hai?  I seem to recall being told (might have even been KBV staff that said it) that Wyndham/Pahio had basically robbed from Peter to pay Paul.  It was before I owned at KBV, so I may be mistaken.

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 23, 2010)

rifleman69 said:


> Like I said, whatever floats your boat.   I'll take Bali Hai and an actual swimming pool...not to mention location.     :hysterical:



My, you are cryptic.  So are you saying that you prefer staying in the Princeville area with a nice pool, over the Waipouli area with an ocean front view?  

Yes, I am disappointed that KBV didn't build a new pool, rather than just remodeling, but in all reality, I don't think we would use it much, anyway.  We were able to use the (big and beautiful) hotel pool for free on our most recent trip, and we only used it once in 2 weeks.  Since we have a pool at home, it's more fun for us to swim in the ocean and sit on the beach.


----------



## Jaybee (Jul 23, 2010)

Denise, I'd like to think that rifleman 69 is just playing devil's advocate, but I think he might be just a "nay-sayer". 
We love to walk the beach, and think that will be one of the best assets of KBV, along with that drop dead view.  We rarely use the pool, and don't judge a resort on that basis, and our criteria is apparently quite different from his.  
We're not overly impressed by glitz, but enjoy it from time to time, but KBV sounds like our kind of place. 
We cruised on our own sailboat for some years, and you might say this "floats our boat".    Jean


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 23, 2010)

I would buy a week at Kauai Beach, if I didn't own so many now.  I have such good luck trading into Shearwater with RCI Points, and since the views are guaranteed, it's really keeping me from doing anything else.  We own two Shearwater, too, which we converted to Wyndham points and have gotten 2 bedrooms for discounted points, too.  There are so many ways for us to get Shearwater, I must resist the other bargains.  

I bid on a Lawai Beach Alii and was outbid by a lot.  It was a few months ago, and Rick asked me what they heck I was doing.   "Nothing," I answered innocently.  He asked if we could trade into the resort first, and then decide if we wanted to own there.  I am okay with that plan.  

Pono Kai 2 bedrooms are pretty easy to get from ebay, and the ocean views are pretty common in the 2 beds.  I love that resort, too, and would be happy with an ocean view unit there.  It's close to Lihue and near Smith's and Bubba's, too.  Mom would love it there, too.  Maybe an exchange there, too, to decide.  

But we now own 400K RCI Points.  That's plenty to get about anything we want.  :rofl: Why do I continue to look at Hawaii, especially Kauai?  I don't know....it's a sickness.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 23, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I would buy a week at Kauai Beach, if I didn't own so many now.  I have such good luck trading into Shearwater with RCI Points, and since the views are guaranteed, it's really keeping me from doing anything else.




Cindy, the thing about views at KBV that you may not know is that if you own oceanview, you'll always get oceanview.  They won't put you in a lagoon view unit - it'll be oceanview.  And owners get priority treatment, before exchangers.  All you have to do to make the most of owning there is know how room assignments are made, and put yourself first in line for "that unit."

The trick is the day you want to check in.  Certain units check in on Thursday, others check in on Friday, and so on.  If you want "that unit" with the incredible view, you figure out which unit that is, and ask what day it checks in.  When you make your reservation, you ask for that particular unit.  Since owners can make reservation requests as far out as 16 months, (decisions are made by the resort at 14 months out), it pretty easy to get the specific unit you want.  Give them a range of check-in dates, and ask for "that unit."  Chances are quite good you'll get it.

Dave

P.S.  Another eBay auction started today.  It says it's a 1br/1ba, but the unit number shows it's a 1br/2ba.  If the unit number is right (F1) it's for sure  oceanview.  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110558865411&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## rifleman69 (Jul 24, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Pono Kai 2 bedrooms are pretty easy to get from ebay, and the ocean views are pretty common in the 2 beds.  I love that resort, too, and would be happy with an ocean view unit there.  It's close to Lihue and near Smith's and Bubba's, too.  Mom would love it there, too.  Maybe an exchange there, too, to decide.




I'd stay at Pono Kai over KBV 99 out of 100 times, and they don't have a real beach either.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 24, 2010)

rifleman69 said:


> I'd stay at Pono Kai over KBV 99 out of 100 times, and they don't have a real beach either.



What's a "real beach," and how is the pool coming along at Bali Hai? 

What everyone is talking about here is guaranteed oceanfront and owning to get that guarantee.  It isn't about swimming pools or a beach like Point at Poipu.  I think the area is just beautiful in front of Kauai Beach. 

Bali Hai is decent, but we have seen the older units and weren't impressed.  I heard they had been upgraded, too, so when I saw the units, I thought the upgrade was incredibly disappointing.  The rattan furniture was still stained, the appliances were mis-matched, carpet was worn, linoleum had tears, and the place just generally needed updates.  

You are entitled to your opinion.  

BMWGuy, what I meant to say is without buying KBV, I can get Shearwater with RCI Points, pretty much any date.  And the views are guaranteed, because every unit has a view of the ocean, all decent, too.  So I didn't want another maintenance fee.  This means I have to use the points we have (a lot!), or they will waste.  

There are some months that are more difficult, and you have to watch daily to get what you want, if you aren't set at ten months out.   It's important to know exactly what your plans are at ten months, or you will be sorry.  I bought more points because we ran out for our second week for next year, when the units appeared at 10 months, so I had to take an exchange from SFX to Point at Poipu our second week.  I am so disappointed, because Diamond will give us a view of the hot tub and grass, I am sure.  It will be a definite downgrade from Shearwater.  

I bought more points and am now prepared for next time.  I won't run out again.  

Weird that Shearwater now has Monday-Wednesday check-in days of the week in RCI Points.  Airfare doesn't seem to be a lot cheaper, so I don't get it.  Award flights might be easier.

Lucky for you about the Alaska Airlines card.  They fly out of Denver but doubt we can do what you are doing, Steve.  I need to investigate that.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jul 24, 2010)

Those old units were the one's owned by Club Intrawest or something similar.  Most of them have been upgraded (not to what the actual Wyndham units are) so they're much more "livable".

I prefer Pono Kai to KBV, much better location and it doesn't look like it's been treated like the red-headed step child.   And I'd take the beaches on the north shore all day over anything on the east...even if I have to drive a few minutes to get to them.


Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## learnalot (Jul 24, 2010)

*Bali Hai Pool and Alaska Airline Tickets*

Hi everyone,

We just got back from Hawaii on Tuesday.  We stayed at Bali Hai in one of the new units.  Very nice.  The new pool is completed, but there is still construction equipment around it because the new activities center isn't done.  The original pool is currently closed for renovations.  

We flew Alaska direct from Seattle to Lihue.  After a week on Kauai we did a little island hopping because my parents were with us for their first trip to Hawaii.  We flew back to the mainland from Maui.  We bought two tickets outright, used a companion fare for another, and used frequent flyer miles for the 4th ticket.  We spent approximately $1200 plus 40K miles for the 4 tickets.  Not too bad.  By the way, a companion fare ticket accumulates mileage credit, just as the full fare tickets do.  (The $1200 is for the mainland flights only.  Island hopping was separate and done on Hawaiian - $525 total for 4 tickets from Lihue (LIH) to Honolulu, and 4 tickets from HNL to Maui (OGG).

Happy travels everyone!  Congratulation on your KBV purchase.  We looked at them when we were over there.  Beautiful views.  I'm sure you will be pleased


----------



## Jaybee (Jul 24, 2010)

Rifleman...You wouldn't, by any chance, be a "red-headed step child", would you?  



rifleman69 said:


> Those old units were the one's owned by Club Intrawest or something similar.  Most of them have been upgraded (not to what the actual Wyndham units are) so they're much more "livable".
> 
> I prefer Pono Kai to KBV, much better location and it doesn't look like it's been treated like the red-headed step child.   And I'd take the beaches on the north shore all day over anything on the east...even if I have to drive a few minutes to get to them.
> 
> ...


----------



## rifleman69 (Jul 25, 2010)

Nope, and I'll refrain from my comments about you.


----------



## Jaybee (Jul 25, 2010)

Oooh! Thank you, I guess.   



rifleman69 said:


> Nope, and I'll refrain from my comments about you.


----------



## tombo (Jul 26, 2010)

rifleman69 said:


> Those old units were the one's owned by Club Intrawest or something similar.  Most of them have been upgraded (not to what the actual Wyndham units are) so they're much more "livable".
> 
> I prefer Pono Kai to KBV, much better location and it doesn't look like it's been treated like the red-headed step child.   And I'd take the beaches on the north shore all day over anything on the east...even if I have to drive a few minutes to get to them.
> 
> ...



Anyone on Kauai can drive to any beach no matter where they are staying. Stay in Princeville, Koloa, or in downtown Lihue and you have the same access to the Kauai beaches that you have at all non ocean front resorts. Oceanfront resorts allow you to walk the beach, swim in the ocean, and return to your room without ever cranking the car. Only people staying in oceanfront units can wake up looking at the ocean, eat breakfast on their lanai watching whales breach, and have drinks on their balcony watching the ocean and listening to the waves before bed time. Ocean front units allow you to sleep with the sliding glass doors open listening to the waves.

Location, location, location is the prime determinant of real estate value. I only stay in ocean front units unless there is no other choice. If I go to the islands (or a beach anywhere) I want to see the ocean, hear it, and smell the salt air every day without having to get in a car and drive to it. I wouldn't trade the views from an oceanfront unit at KBV for the nicest non-ocean front unit on the island.

As you said, to each his own.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 26, 2010)

*You are so lucky!*

Hi - I just want you to know that I SALIVATED over that unit. If I did not think that my husband would have divorced me over it, I would have bid. I would have been bidding on it the first time that it was up, Cindy had already investigated and determined that it was an oceanfront unit. I looked at the resort map and even showed it to my husband who said, we have more timeshares than we have time. I offered to sale some of my beloved DVC to get that unit. No deal. He is wanting to take our (not yet in existence) grandchildren to Disney World. 

I agree with Tombo - to hear the waves, smell the salt air, feel the sand between your toes, look out at the endless ocean - it is GRAND!

elaine


----------



## Jaybee (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks to you, and all the others, who have been so upbeat and reassuring about my KBV.  At first I was almost panicking, wondering what I'd done, but now I can hardly wait to go back to Kauai, and get my toes all sandy, and make use of that lanai.  Jean




glypnirsgirl said:


> Hi - I just want you to know that I SALIVATED over that unit. If I did not think that my husband would have divorced me over it, I would have bid. I would have been bidding on it the first time that it was up, Cindy had already investigated and determined that it was an oceanfront unit. I looked at the resort map and even showed it to my husband who said, we have more timeshares than we have time. I offered to sale some of my beloved DVC to get that unit. No deal. He is wanting to take our (not yet in existence) grandchildren to Disney World.
> 
> I agree with Tombo - to hear the waves, smell the salt air, feel the sand between your toes, look out at the endless ocean - it is GRAND!
> 
> elaine


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 27, 2010)

tombo said:


> Location, location, location is the prime determinant of real estate value. I only stay in ocean front units unless there is no other choice. If I go to the islands (or a beach anywhere) I want to see the ocean, hear it, and smell the salt air every day without having to get in a car and drive to it. I wouldn't trade the views from an oceanfront unit at KBV for the nicest non-ocean front unit on the island.
> 
> As you said, to each his own.



You are so right!  We are staying at Point at Poipu through an exchange (SFX) for our second week in January, and I know we will get an island view.  When I see a week at Shearwater for that week, I may take it, so we are at Shearwater the entire time.  But what do I do with the Poipu week?  It's a conundrum.  Rick says we need to stay on the south side of the island for a change.  So he is convinced we have the right exchange.  We will see.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 27, 2010)

Jaybee said:


> Thanks to you, and all the others, who have been so upbeat and reassuring about my KBV.  At first I was almost panicking, wondering what I'd done, but now I can hardly wait to go back to Kauai, and get my toes all sandy, and make use of that lanai.  Jean



If you decide you don't like it after all, you can always [used the Pahio internal trading preference and] swap it for the view at Bali Hai!


----------



## tombo (Jul 27, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> If you decide you don't like it after all, you can always swap it for the view at Bali Hai!



That is a great (and oh so rare) picture of a silver humpbacked SUV breaching. Did you get that shot from your lanai? :rofl:


----------



## rifleman69 (Jul 27, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> If you decide you don't like it after all, you can always [used the Pahio internal trading preference and] swap it for the view at Bali Hai!




Sorry, but you can't get that view via internal exchange.   Try again!





Still laughing at this thread.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 28, 2010)

I was watching this also because anything OF in Hawaii catches my attention, but I stayed away because personally if I can't rent a unit to cover my costs when I don't go, then it doesn't fit my profile. And as nice as it may be, Kauai just doesn't rent that well for some reason.


----------



## tombo (Jul 28, 2010)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I was watching this also because anything OF in Hawaii catches my attention, but I stayed away because personally if I can't rent a unit to cover my costs when I don't go, then it doesn't fit my profile. And as nice as it may be, Kauai just doesn't rent that well for some reason.



Kauai is my favorite Hawaiian Island. This Island is (if I am not mistaken) the least developed Hawaiian Island, and the most beautiful to me (followed by Maui). So with all of that going for it why is it the easiest to exchange for and usually the least expensive to rent? Simple answer is supply and demand. There are more timeshares on Kauai than any other hawaiian island, so the rental prices tend to be lower than many other islands. Kauai is my favorite island and the one I would visit if I had to choose only one. If I was going to own a week on one island, I would own on Kauai for personal use. 

On the other hand if I wanted to own to rent to others I would choose Maui because the high demand with limited availability historically made Maui rental prices higher. That being said be careful if you are buying Hawaii to rent in this economy because no island in Hawaii is currently a guaranteed money maker. There are a LOT of unrented weeks on redweek for really cheap prices on Oahu, Kauai, and Maui. Right now if you try to rent out any Hawaii weeks you will more likely than not end up owning an empty rental, or one inhabited by a renter who paid you in rental dollars about what you paid (or less) for your annual MF's.


----------

